# pastel salmon boa



## rottweiler81 (Apr 6, 2009)

what age would one of these breed at regards


----------



## rrob212003 (Jan 10, 2010)

Breed at what?


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

The morph is irrelevant to the breeding age its the same as any BCI, what does matter is whether its male or female and the weight of the snake.
A minimum of 3 years for a female,slightly younger for a male


----------



## rrob212003 (Jan 10, 2010)

OH! What age would they breed at? Regards.........


----------



## rrob212003 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've heard motleys are smaller because the motley pattern comes from central american snakes (i think its there) and they're smaller. Any truth in that?


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

rrob212003 said:


> I've heard motleys are smaller because the motley pattern comes from central american snakes (i think its there) and they're smaller. Any truth in that?


 Some of the C.A and smaller locality boas breed at a smaller size.Many motleys are columbian BCI which is one of the larger localitys of bci


----------

